# beginners progress - 120 days



## Chapstik (Aug 3, 2011)

4 months into my program and a friend 'Built' suggested I join here to continue getting information, motivation and insight.  

I started at 250lbs on March 31, 2011 and am currently at 210lbs.  My goal is to lean up to 10-12% and continue to add mass and volume.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Chapstik (Aug 3, 2011)

argh... happy as I am for getting this far... the pics are hard to look at.

check em out.


----------



## S_walker (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL Built is the shit! congrats on the weight loss 

Edit, Imma send you a pm, you can't respond until you have 50 posts.


----------



## Chapstik (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks Walker...


----------



## Chapstik (Aug 3, 2011)

oh yeah, missed some pertinent info ... 34 y/o. 6', 210


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2011)

Excellent progress.  Reps to you.


----------



## Chapstik (Aug 3, 2011)

yup... Built is the shit!


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

welcome to the danger zone...
jk.....you will be well informed..
just stick with it!!


----------



## BigBill (Aug 3, 2011)

nice progress pics...
stick with it.......


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like you're off too a good start shedding away some weight on the way to being lean n mean


----------



## Chapstik (Aug 4, 2011)

thats the plan


----------



## Chapstik (Aug 4, 2011)

been cutting hard for a week and down to 206


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice progress so far dude! Good luck with your goals and welcome to IM!


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice progress! Welcome!!


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome To the Board Bro! Knowledge is a power in it self


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dang, doing good friend.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice job, keep on truckin brother.


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 13, 2011)

*awesome*

awesome results


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 13, 2011)

welcome....


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome and good on ya


----------



## nofear187 (Aug 16, 2011)

hey hey just wondering how you took off 30 or 40 pounds I would like to lose 20 pounds myself and welcome to the forum!


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent work dude!


----------



## nugget13 (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome, keep it up the hard work is worth it.


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome. Great work!!! you already look like a differant person. incredible job givin the time frame!!!


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome impressive transformation so far


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome! its nice you have someone slike built to help you!


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

great work


----------

